# need grate to sit in top of hotel pan



## pinny (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm needing to do some on the go grilling, and I was considering using a SS hotel pan as a makeshift charcoal grill. Problem is I can't seem to find a grate that will fit it nicely. The rounded corners are giving me issues.

Any advice?

Thanks,

Pinny


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

would a perforated hotel pan work? i've never tried it, but just a thought...

joey


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Why ruin a good hotel pan? Take a look at disposable charcoal grills.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Use a black roasting pan and an oven shelf or grate


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Pete about not ruining a hotel pan. But there are other options. Check out any home center or big box store and there are a slew of small, inexpensive, portable grills. I've got one mesuring 16 x 16 inches, for example, and I've seen them considerably smaller than that.

If charcoal isn't required, there are several makes and models of electric grills as well. I've not personally used them, but I hear good things from those who have.


----------

